# "...of the Space Marines"



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Names, published or announced, in the series of anthologies so far:

_Heroes of the Space Marines
Legends of the Space Marines
Victories of the Space Marines
Treacheries of the Space Marines_

You might notice that the last two are something...new. Where did I hear of this, you ask? From the lips of Christian Dunn hisself:

http://z6.invisionfree.com/bljunkies/index.php?showtopic=1746&view=findpost&p=2223287

Oh, and there's a few other RATHER MASSIVE tidbits there.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Treacheries of the Space Marines_.... awesome. And _Victories of the Space Marines_ isnt new news, its been confirmed for a while yet.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes, but Mossy is a recluse. He lives in his insanely awesome mind, isolating himself from news.....Right? :grin:

Looking forwards to the next two now, already brainstorming for Treacheries!


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Yes, but Mossy is a recluse. He lives in his insanely awesome mind, isolating himself from news.....Right? :grin:


Right enough. I'm really just the only person in my world, and you all are periferal. Your "news" is as the whispering of a quiet wood, filled with secrets better left unknown...

Or perhaps I just assumed that there are other people out there who live under rocks, too.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> Right enough. I'm really just the only person in my world, and you all are periferal. Your "news" is as the whispering of a quiet wood, filled with secrets better left unknown...
> 
> Or perhaps I just assumed that there are other people out there who live under rocks, too.


I do, too. I didn't know they were going public with Treacheries, yet.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

seems i've been sleeping... good find Mossy, is there space for me in the bucket?

CP


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Treacheries sounds goddam awesome! 

Probably just appeals to my chaos marine nature though.

Maybe the follow up will be Chainaxe's of the space marines.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting... Mossy could you PM me the rest? The Bolthole's been down for me for around 3 weeks now


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

The use of the word "tidbit" is disturbing!


----------



## joechip (Mar 4, 2010)

After reading both Heroes and Legends of the Space Marines I am really enjoying this series of short story anthologies. They're a great way for lesser known Space Marine Chapters(and authors) to shine. I'm already fired up for Victories because of two of the stories in it and I can't wait for more info on Treacheries of the Space Marines.


----------

